# TBFW #1: Tutorial: DIY Leaf Hammocks



## teeneythebetta

Craft: DIY Leaf Hammock
By: Teeneythebetta
http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/bfwpb.png


Your betta is busy all day, swimming around, begging for food and just being down right cute, right? That is some tough work, and its only fair for them to have a cozy hammock to rest on! If you agree, follow this tutorial below courteous of MollyJean.


What you'll need:
-Folding cutting board (these ones are from Big Lots)
-Suction cups
-Aquarium Safe silicone


Directions:
1. Cut a leaf shape using the folding cutting board. Make sure the tip is rounded off and there are no jagged edges to prevent injury. 
2. Scour the center of the leaf to fold it up and put a few cuts in the "stem" and fold it at the tips so that the silicone will hold better.
3. Fill the back of the suction cup with the aquarium safe silicone and press the "stem" in.
4. Let sit for 48 hours before adding to your tank.


----------



## katydidmischief

Simple and perfect. Thanks for sharing, Teeney.


----------



## JadeAngel

I might just do this... but how do you know what plastic is safe to put in the tank? I was thinking of doing this with some plastic folders that look the same as your picture from the dollar store.


----------



## teeneythebetta

JadeAngel said:


> I might just do this... but how do you know what plastic is safe to put in the tank? I was thinking of doing this with some plastic folders that look the same as your picture from the dollar store.


I actually didn't make this, I just made my own version of molly jean's tutorial and credited her ;-)
Im not sure what decides which plastic is safe or not.. sorry :/

We made this thread to branch off of our newsletter in the betta chat section, the betta fish bi weekly


----------



## sarahspins

Anything that is "food safe" is generally going to be okay.


----------



## teeneythebetta

sarahspins said:


> Anything that is "food safe" is generally going to be okay.


That would make sense! :-D


----------



## Pogthefish

And you would post this after I bought my bettas all new hammocks too... lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

Pogthefish said:


> And you would post this after I bought my bettas all new hammocks too... lol


Dont those ones rust? :/


----------



## Pogthefish

Nah, it said on the package "no wires inside so they can't rust" thats the only reason I got it.


----------



## JadeAngel

Pogthefish said:


> Nah, it said on the package "no wires inside so they can't rust" thats the only reason I got it.


which brand was that? I only saw one brand when searching and it has wires :-???


----------



## Pogthefish

Idk, I didnt read.


----------



## rosy delta

perfect!! Thanks so much


----------



## JadeAngel

I decided to improvise, and took 2 large leaves from a silk plant, and stuck them in 2 suction cups and voila! (I scored the top of the leaves' stems to make them bend a little and not stick up... since the suction cups have a hole in the opposite direction as the ones used here and on the in store ones)

My husband's betta investigated it immediately... and settled in for a minute between the suction cup and leaf. Now he's ignoring it, but I suppose they need time to adjust to new things, right?

My betta is ignoring it (I put it on a side of the tank he avoids... I think because of the air stone, so I turned that off as well to see how he reacts) I'll see if he checks it out at all this week with the food trick


----------



## rosy delta

my betta ignored the purchased hammock the first time i put it in the tank, so i took it out till i saw him laying on the top of a plant. put it back in and within minutes he was snoozing on it!


----------

